# Dog Trainer in Kent and South East



## Homecountiesdogtraining (Feb 13, 2014)

Home Counties Dog Training offers 1-1 or group training on anything from obedience, lead walking, recall, puppy training, house training, basic behaviors, Crate Training, Socializing and more....

We also offer Indoor or Outdoor Agility and Fly-ball lessons either on a 1-1 or group basis.

We cover, well.... as the name suggests the Home Counties but a majority of our work is done across Kent, Surrey and Sussex.

Any Questions Please Ask.

Thank You


----------

